# Traynor YSR-2 ?



## CoffeeBlack (Feb 22, 2017)

Anyone here still have a YSR-2? Just picked one up at an estate sale and was wondering if anyone
has any info or pics that they would be willing to share. Not much information available on the net for these, and I guess they are pretty rare. Mine went straight into the shop for a 3 prong cord conversion and a clean up.
Its been sitting for some time and not used.... can't wait to get it back. 
Im hoping someone here has something to share. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CoffeeBlack (Feb 22, 2017)

BUMP


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

These are solid state, right? I've never heard one but I've been told they actually sound pretty nice. There is one for sale in QC but I don't know the seller.

Let us know how it sounds!

TG


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

You're right. Not much info out there.
Traynor states that it's their first amp with a master volume.
There's one on kijiji which probably offers more info.



traynor_garnet said:


> These are solid state, right?


Correct.


----------



## CoffeeBlack (Feb 22, 2017)

I saw it stated that these amps where only made from 1969 to 1971 and that guitarists hated them. Apparently the amp was just too "clean" to satisfy the masses.
My question is: Did they not have pedals in '69?
I would still love to hear from anyone else who has or had one of these amps.


----------



## CoffeeBlack (Feb 22, 2017)

Well I have had my Traynor YSR-II back from the shop for a several weeks and decided to do a bit of an update. 
I had a 3 prong cord installed as well as new filter caps, fuse holder and switch.
Mostly just a much needed service done by Derek at Anodyne Audio in Cambridge Ont.
It took awhile for the work to be completed, but he has done a great job and the amp sounds great.
While the amp was apart, he told me that it is a very unique unit, probably one of the very first
production units that was ever made.
This is where the story gets interesting. The amp has a schematic that is glued to the top of the chassis and it has hand
drawn changes that I assume where done by Pete Traynor himself.
I believe this amp was either one of the very first production models of the YSR-II or a prototype. The schematic is completely different from any
that I have seen and even has an extra circuit drawn in off the tremolo channel which no other YSR-II has to my knowledge.
The amp was built in 1969 and still has the original "Traynor" speakers, reverb, wiring ect.
Even has the original fuse holder still in tact. In fact, all but the front face plate label this amp as a "Guitar Master", which I have never
heard of. Even the schematic contains the name "Guitar Master" not "Signiture Reverb".
If anyone has any information on the history of this amp, please let me know. Its just a very interesting back story to a cool sounding
amp.
The amp itself plays and sounds great, although it is not that loud. I mean its loud, but no where near as blistering as some tube amps
I have owned. This amp is the cleanest thing I have ever played into. I have had the preamp and master volume full out and there is no
break up of the sound on this thing. Thank goodness it takes pedals really well!
One last thing, its built like a tank and heavy as hell.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

That is a real cool amp. I had a SS Signature back in the early seventies with the four tens. Remember it had a nice sound but like you say distortion was hard to get and back then thats what we all wanted.Mine just said Signature reverb amp on the front panel (not Traynor) and the pilot light was a jewell , not a neon like yours. i would probably love one of those now as my tastes have changed considerably over the decades! Yours is a real find and I hope you can get some info on it. By the way where is the center of the earth close to? Rabbit


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats a lot of amp. Looks really cool. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Rev (2 mo ago)

This the first guitar amp with a master volume, period. 1969.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

If you are still around:
Pete tried this technology conversion to a number of models back then...the YVM being one of them. I have the circuit boards from a YVM-2 which is a solid-state version of the YVM-1; well built for a solid state unit.
If you have the early model YSR-2, it may be using MJE 2941 power transistors in the output stage of the power amp.
In 1976 this was changed to 2N3055...a more common and robust device, a workhorse of the industry back then.
Here's a copy of the manual for your amp:


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> If you are still around:
> Pete tried this technology conversion to a number of models back then...the YVM being one of them. I have the circuit boards from a YVM-2 which is a solid-state version of the YVM-1; well built for a solid state unit.
> If you have the early model YSR-2, it may be using MJE 2941 power transistors in the output stage of the power amp.
> In 1976 this was changed to 2N3055...a more common and robust device, a workhorse of the industry back then.
> Here's a copy of the manual for your amp:



Thank's to share.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

2019 Spaceman Music , Ottawa;


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Some good informations on Traynor amps ; include the YSR-2

Hello Frenchie !



Velvet Black - Models



Quarter of the page ;


----------

